# [ISPConfig3] FTP User



## planet_fox (17. Sep. 2009)

So was neues wenn ein FTP user angelegt wird dann geschieht das auch jedoch kann ich mcih nciht einloggen 



> Status:    Auflösen der IP-Adresse für kate.servtime.de
> Status:    Verbinde mit 78.46.93.204:21...
> Status:    Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
> Antwort:    220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------
> ...


Alle anderen FTP Zugänge gehen nur der neue nicht, dieser ist nachdem update von ISPConfig3 auf die aktuelle version erstellt worden


----------



## Till (18. Sep. 2009)

Schau doch mal in die mysql DB, ob er sich irgendwie von den anderen unterscheidet.


----------



## planet_fox (20. Sep. 2009)

nur dass die sys_userid als einzige von allen 2 ist


----------



## Till (21. Sep. 2009)

Ok. Schau mal bitte nach, ob das in der DB für diesen User angegeben home Verzeichnis auch wirklich existiert.


----------



## planet_fox (21. Sep. 2009)

Das Verzeichnis Existiert, aber die Rechte stimmen eventuel nicht


```
drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4,0K 21. Sep 11:24 .
drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4,0K 21. Sep 11:24 ..
-rwxr-xr-- 1 root root    0 21. Sep 11:24 .htaccess
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4,0K 21. Sep 11:24 error
-rwxr-xr-- 1 root root 1,4K 21. Sep 11:24 favicon.ico
-rwxr-xr-- 1 root root 1,9K 21. Sep 11:24 index.html
-rwxr-xr-- 1 root root   34 21. Sep 11:24 robots.txt
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4,0K 21. Sep 11:24 stats
```


----------



## planet_fox (27. Sep. 2009)

ich glaube cih hab ncoh was gefunden, ftp user angelegt und dann geschaut im system. Der user wird nicht angelegt im system.


----------



## Till (28. Sep. 2009)

In ISPConfig 3 sind alle FTP User virtuelle User, da wird also nichts im System angelegt.


----------



## planet_fox (28. Sep. 2009)

Wem gehören dann die Dateien ? Gruppe ist der client und benutzer ? Bei mir sind bei den anderen usern webb1:client1 zbsp. aber bei diesem neuen nicht


----------



## Till (28. Sep. 2009)

Die Dateien gehören dem User des webs und der Gruppe des clients. Also sowas wie web1:client1. Du kannst ja mal eine beliebige Einstellung im web ändern und auf speichern klicken und dann mal eine minute warten, dann wird ein Update der Berechtigungen durdchgeführt.


----------



## planet_fox (28. Sep. 2009)

So sieht das aus, aber Hauptproblem bleibt das ich keinen zu gang bekomme über neue user über ftp  

```
-rw-r--r--  1 5026 client28  40K 25. Jul 12:57 wp-app.php
-rw-r--r--  1 5026 client28  220 25. Jul 12:57 wp-atom.php
```


----------



## planet_fox (29. Sep. 2009)

Also das meint der FileZilla dazu über ssh ftp get auch nix


```
Status: Auflösen der IP-Adresse für ku.mauela.de
Status: Verbinde mit 11.88.00:21...
Status: Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
Antwort: 220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------
Antwort: 220-You are user number 1 of 50 allowed.
Antwort: 220-Local time is now 12:32. Server port: 21.
Antwort: 220-This is a private system - No anonymous login
Antwort: 220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.
Antwort: 220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
Befehl: USER horstFTPursula
Antwort: 331 User horstFTPursula OK. Password required
Befehl: PASS *****
Antwort: 530 Login authentication failed
Fehler: Kritischer Fehler
Fehler: Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen
```


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2009)

Schalte bitte mal das verbose logging im pureftpd an und poste denn die log zeilen, die für den pureftpd login im syslog hinzugefügt werden.


----------



## planet_fox (30. Sep. 2009)

Ja, war ich ja schon dran jedoch macht mir das ncoh Probleme. Ich hab schon nach geschaut im pureftp manual steh was von 


```
pureftpd-mysql -d
```
oder so in der art jedoch kein erfolg.


----------



## Till (30. Sep. 2009)

Nee, das Logging muss unter debian so angeschaltet werden wie hier beschrieben 

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...nable-debugging-in-pure-ftpd-on-debian-linux/


----------



## planet_fox (30. Sep. 2009)

Ich teste das jetzt auf einem anderen debian wenn es da geht dann reden wir weiter ansonsten weiß nicht weshalb es auf meinen nicht geht.Vermutlich hast du kein Debian sondern Tillian Linux Installiert da geht das  .


----------



## planet_fox (6. Okt. 2009)

So das steht in den Logs


```
Oct  6 13:43:37 kate pure-ftpd: (?@pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) [INFO] New connection from pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de
Oct  6 13:43:37 kate pure-ftpd: (?@pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) [DEBUG] Command [user] [horstFTPuser]
Oct  6 13:43:37 kate pure-ftpd: (?@pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) [DEBUG] Command [pass] [<*>]
Oct  6 13:43:37 kate pure-ftpd: (?@pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [horstFTPuser]
Oct  6 13:43:40 kate pure-ftpd: (?@pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) [INFO] Logout.
Oct  6 13:43:42 kate pure-ftpd: (?@pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) [INFO] New connection from pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de
Oct  6 13:43:42 kate pure-ftpd: (?@pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) [DEBUG] Command [user] [horstFTPuser]
Oct  6 13:43:42 kate pure-ftpd: (?@pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) [DEBUG] Command [pass] [<*>]
Oct  6 13:43:42 kate pure-ftpd: (?@pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [horstFTPuser]
Oct  6 13:43:47 kate pure-ftpd: (?@pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) [INFO] Logout.
Oct  6 13:43:53 kate pure-ftpd: (?@pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) [INFO] New connection from pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de
Oct  6 13:43:53 kate pure-ftpd: (?@pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) [DEBUG] Command [user] [horstFTPuser]
Oct  6 13:43:53 kate pure-ftpd: (?@pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) [DEBUG] Command [pass] [<*>]
Oct  6 13:43:53 kate pure-ftpd: (?@pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [horstFTPuser]
Oct  6 13:43:58 kate pure-ftpd: (?@pd95b4b73.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) [INFO] Logout.
```


----------



## Till (6. Okt. 2009)

Ok. Dann scahlte mal das Logging in mysql ein und sieh Dir an, welche Abfragen an den mysql Daemon geschickt werden.


----------



## planet_fox (7. Okt. 2009)

So oder und dann Passwort des bereffenden users ändern und logs verfolgen ?


```
MySQL Query-Log einschalten[B]vi /etc/mysql/my.cnf[/B] die Zeile [B]#log = /var/log/mysql/mysql.log[/B] auskommentierenMySQL neu starten (reload reicht nicht!)sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
```


----------



## planet_fox (7. Okt. 2009)

ok, sag mir nur nach was ich suchen soll genau  in den logfiles


----------



## Till (7. Okt. 2009)

Such nach den SQL Einträgen die sich auf die Tabelle "ftp_user" und führ die dann mal in phpmyadmin aus, ob Du da vernünftige ergebnisse zurück bekommst.


----------

